# Newborn will only sleep ON me or DH



## handsandfeet (Oct 27, 2007)

Our 2 week old started out sleeping well in the co-sleeper next to our bed, waking for feeds, then going back to sleep easily. For the last 5 or 6 days he will now ONLY sleep on his tummy against DH or me (or Nana). He hates being on his back, even if at an incline (bouncy seat, car seat, etc). I'm fine with him sleeping on me for naps when I'm awake, but am nervous about sleeping that way (him falling off, not being on his back -- SIDS, etc). I've tried swaddling, too, but that doesn't work either and he hates having his arms swaddled. If I have him on his back, he wakes every 10-15 min all night long, which makes very little sleep for me. We've also tried co-sleeping with him on his back in the crook of my arm, but he still isn't happy. HELP!

TIA!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Sounds normal.

Try him on his side snuggled in to you (at boob height) that always worked when mine were tiny.

-Angela


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

All three of my babies did that. We ended up sleeping in a recliner or semi-reclined in bed with baby on our chests. As hard as it was, those are some of my fondest memories of my babies as infants.


----------



## jmo (Mar 18, 2006)

My 3.5 week old is pretty much the same way. Just in the last few nights I've been able to get him to nurse laying down next to me and then fall asleep that way. Before that I just stacked some pillows up behind me and slept semi-sitting up in bed with him laying on my chest. I figure it's better than getting no sleep at all. And, of course, it will pass.


----------



## Harmony08 (Feb 4, 2009)

Maybe a swing if you're not getting any sleep. You could try a Respisense for some peace of mind. Take heart. If there is anything I have learned in 6 short months it is not to despair or get too excited about these things. They just keep changing it up on you. DH and I like to reminisce about our favorite long gone patterns. By the time you solve this he may have moved on....or not.

Congratulations on the wee one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennchsm (Jun 24, 2008)

BTDT. I think I slept in a recliner for at least part of the night for months. Oddly enough, I didn't mind at the time, and look back on that time fondly now. If it's working for you, roll with it. I would put the boppy pillow under my baby's butt to support him and my arms, and then tuck a blanket over us both so that he was secure. I think I slept better then than I do now...

Everything I've read about SIDS suggests that there is a great risk of danger when babies are alone and sleeping very deeply on their tummies. When sleeping on you, the rhythm of your body keeps the baby in the right sleep state. I don't think that's something you should worry about!

Sometimes we feel like we _should_ do something differently for no other reason than because we think it's supposed to be that way. But what works for you is right for you, yanno? Your baby will eventually be able to sleep on his back, maybe only snuggled against you or maybe a few feet away in the cosleeper. It will happen in its own time. I promise!


----------



## makuahine (Mar 10, 2009)

My baby did the same thing for her first month. She would either sleep on my chest or dh's chest which led a lot of sleep deprivation during those first few weeks! Eventually, though, she started to let me lie her down next to me more and more and just sort of phased out of the sleeping on us stage.


----------



## mokey4 (Nov 3, 2008)

Just wait till he'll only sleep on you and he kicks you all night long.. that's where we are right now! Actually it ain't so bad, I just figured out that when DD is kicking me she wants to nurse. So now she sleeps on my breasts all night long.


----------



## heather+mike2005 (Apr 1, 2008)

I slept with my ds for 2.5 months with him on me. I never minded it for a bit. I miss it so much now.


----------



## pinky (Nov 21, 2001)

Just a little PSA--please, please, please don't sleep in a recliner. Upholstered furniture is really unsafe, as the baby can get wedged in between the cushions.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pinky* 
Just a little PSA--please, please, please don't sleep in a recliner. Upholstered furniture is really unsafe, as the baby can get wedged in between the cushions.









:

Baby on their tummy next to you or on you or on their side next to you is safer.

-Angela


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

Oh, enjoy it! My 3mo won't sleep on my anymore (except in a carrier for naps) but he used to when he was a newborn. I miss it! You will too, I promise.

I would not worry at _all_ about SIDS with a baby sleeping tummy-to-tummy with mom. That is one of the best ways to _prevent_ it, IMO, because your breathing helps regulate baby's breathing.


----------



## dollyanna (Jan 29, 2008)

I always worried about it, but for about the first 3 months DD spent most of the night sleeping belly-down on my stomach/chest, with me half-propped-up on pillows in bed. I didn't make enough milk but I would try to get her through the night at least just on breastmilk and we both simple fell asleep while she was nursing. I tried sidelying nursing, but it just didn't work for us until she got bigger - maybe 3 months old.


----------



## AlliBaba1234 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yup, my guy would only sleep on his tummy. I put him on his tummy when he was a few weeks old, in the co-sleeper. Wasn't comfortable doing it on our pillow-top mattress when he was that little. MW and OB were OK with it as he was born big and strong, and able to turn his head really early. But seriously, he would NOT sleep on his back, period. The first time I put him to sleep on his tummy he literally slept for hours and I swear he woke up a different baby. Think he was sleep-deprived.

Now at 6 months he mostly likes to sleep on his side, cuddled up to me, or sometimes he'll roll onto his back.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

Is it possible he has reflux? Refluxy babies usually do not like to be on their backs and prefer bellies or reclined.

Congrats on your new little one.







It really does go by so fast..


----------



## handsandfeet (Oct 27, 2007)

THANK YOU for all the words of wisdom! It definitely made me feel thankful for these snuggly times. I will definitely miss it when he's bigger, esp since he will be our only (I had a lot of complications and likely won't be able to carry another child... sniff). He can be on my tummy as much as he wants!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Congratulations on your sweet Benjamin! You might be interested in reading this and this when you have some time because they are very reassuring


----------



## sarahope (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm so glad these mamas have given you so much reassurance. My DS did the exact same thing starting at four weeks, and it lasted for a month. I was terrified and hardly slept at all. But your baby will be fine on your chest, if you're in a safe place. You are more aware of that baby than you think, even while sleeping. And then one day, baby will sleep somewhere else and you'll be shocked and thrilled. Or at least I was.









The best advice I've received from anyone so far about parenting is
"This too shall pass." (Applies to both the good and the bad, lol!)


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

This sounds a great deal like my first born. She had to sleep on my chest (or someone's chest)until she was around 8 weeks old... but it did end.


----------



## Amandala (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm afraid I have nothing to add, but rather another question. Reading one of the above posts made me curious. I've tried to let my baby (now 2 mos old) nurse lying down until he falls asleep that way, but when he does fall asleep and fall off the boob, it seems like his face is then basically pressed against my skin, wedged kind of semi-under a boob. It just doesn't seem like he could breathe that way, let alone like it would be safe to sleep all night with his head in that position. Am I doing it wrong or how do people get around that?


----------

